# How to know if someone blocked me or just Deleted his Account on Facebook



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey guys I just want to know that how would I know that if a person has blocked me or just deleted/deactivated his account from facebook ???
I used to chat with a person and then that person just disappeared. I look at my messages and unlike others I can't go to the profile as name of that person has no link attached to it. So just to make sure I made another account and searched for that name and then opened all of them but didn't found that person. Well actually I opened my previous account on one browser and new account on other and just copy pasted link and was able to open all of them. Does this mean that person deactivated his account as I can't find that person using new account also. I copy pasted link in my main account as I know that if someone has blocked me then I would be unable to open his/her account while others can who aren't blocked.
Please tell me. Its not a big deal but I just want to know.


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 24, 2011)

well...try if someone else in her friend list can access her profile.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 25, 2011)

harryneopotter said:


> well...try if someone else in her friend list can access her profile.


Well I don't know any of his friend at all. 
Its not a big deal at all as I stated above. I am just curious about this thats all.


----------



## asingh (Aug 25, 2011)

you can do a PIPL search.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 25, 2011)

asingh said:


> you can do a PIPL search.


Whats that ???


----------



## asingh (Aug 25, 2011)

This...

Pipl - People Search


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks asingh for clearing that up...and all this time i was thinking about peeing in pants laughing =PIPL 

and obviously, was confused!


----------



## Vyom (Aug 25, 2011)

@gameranand: If you can't search the person even with a fresh account, then he/she has just *Deactivated *his/her account.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm....So finally he did deactivated his account. LOL I thought he blocked him and I literally thought of many nice words for him.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't fret. People who deactivate their account on FB, tends to login atleast once in a week, there by cancelling the deactivation. 
Quitting FB is not so easy.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 25, 2011)

^^many just deactivate their account n make a new1..something like Hard reset..


----------



## montsa007 (Aug 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Hmm....So finally he did deactivated his account. LOL I thought he blocked him and I literally thought of many nice words for him.



Like ?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 19, 2011)

montsa007 said:


> Like ?



Can't say those words here. I'll get banned.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 19, 2011)

"Him","Him","Him","Him"!!!! Hmmmm....

I too got blocked by someone in FB...seems I'm not alone in the world. Thats a reliever.

b/w for me I called up my other frnd and gave him the name, he searched and found that person to be existing in FB.

And, Google searching shows the account in results; and google image search...well that is what keeps me ticking.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 19, 2011)

@gameranand: if the person has blocked u then u can't see him in Search Results.
also deactivating takes 24hrs to complete...in that case no body can see him..but FB can reactivate that persons account on mail request.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 23, 2011)

I had created a new account also that person was not visible even with that new account so I take he deactivated his account.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 13, 2012)

000Orga said:


> It's easy to distinguish if someone blocked you on facebook, first thing you'll notice is that you won't be able to see the person's profile anymore. You might be able to retrieve some old messages like the one discussed here on the article How to tell who blocked you on facebook. If you still have those messages but unable to send or receive from then you've been blocked most likely.
> 
> One way to check would be creating a new account and try accessing the facebook account that blocked you in the first place, if you still don't see it, there's a good chance that he/she might've deactivated it or even deleted the facebook profile. I hope his helps.



your post may not be of use to the OP now, as he did more or less the same thing, and that too in sept. 2011! 
i think you forgot to notice the date of the OP. never mind, your tips could help some other person(s) in need


----------



## 000Orga (Jun 14, 2012)

..I must've misread 2011 from 2012, I was like..lol haha. Yeah I do hope so. Anyway, I know for sure there will be a lot of people who'd be needing this help too.


----------



## kool (Jun 22, 2012)

*and how to know someone blacked on gmail or gtalk? I;ve sent a mail to my ex GF, but dont know she blocked me or not? How can i know that? I want to know for gmail to gmail. *


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2012)

^^ One doesn't simply send a mail to Ex GF! :/
Just call her, instead.


----------



## kool (Jun 23, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ One doesn't simply send a mail to Ex GF! :/
> Just call her, instead.


its been 4 years, now i dnt have cell no. only got her email id from her frnd. I'm able to see her google+ Profile with her pic. It means she didnt blocked me? ??? plz confirm this.


----------

